

Apple Lawyering Up On "Fake Steve Jobs" - rms
http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/12/22/2039248.shtml

======
reitzensteinm
For those that can't be bothered flicking through all of the posts, be sure
not to miss the "totally medieval" one:

\---

This is followed by a recommendation that I retain an attorney to represent
me. And then, I swear to friggin God, there's a list of my assets with an
estimated value for each and I suppose the implied threat that I stand to lose
them. Which kinda scares the living shit out of me, to be honest, since
they've got a pretty thorough list, which means they've been doing some
research on this and the offer didn't just come out of thin air. Their lists
includes my home address, most recent assessed value of my house and all the
information about my mortgage; a rental property that we own; my bank accounts
and investment accounts, including the college funds for our kids, whose names
are used; and our boat and two cars.

Damn. And right at Christmas. I am going to go make myself a drink.

------
tptacek
You people sure are gullible. Oh, wait. Call the EFF!

------
gibsonf1
I'm so glad that my work doesn't include being a lawyer and getting paid
extremely well for going after people in the most heinous way.

------
rms
This seems to be the first quasi-confirmation that Think Secret's settlement
involved Apple paying the Think Secret guy money.

------
dr
Satire perhaps?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yes. I believe FSJ has pulled this very same trick before. His deadpan is
improving, though. Perhaps he's been studying Andy Kaufman tapes.

The beauty of it is that Apple -- having just silenced a critic by executing a
very real shady, secret backroom deal -- is in no position to claim that it
doesn't pursue shady, secret backroom deals to silence its critics.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Okay, I know it's wrong to reply to myself, and I will go to hell.

But look at the first picture in this FSJ blog post:

[http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/12/breakfast-with-
apple-l...](http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/12/breakfast-with-apple-
lawyer.html)

It's _Andy Kaufman_! I rest my case.

Though, I gotta say, the Andy Kaufman of legend would never have issued such
an obvious tipoff. :)

------
far33d
this is such an amazing departure for FSJ. Break character but become
something completely different and equally satirical. I love it.

